# Got deer?



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

Got a 3x4 mule. Good deer, not as big as I wanted but, shot it on the last weekend I could hunt, and it was a good buck. Cant shrink the pic for this.


Good luck


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

two does really small no spots though then last year i killed a 4x3and a half all about fifty yards but they were with a rifel


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

passed up a couple of does n a small 3x3 whitetail. waitin for a bigger one hopefully to come in during the rut


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

*passed*

passed out a small buck 1x2 and then scared 3 does and the 5Th smelled me:moose2::angry1: ( i am a beginner in the sport of hunting with a bow)


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Why do you need a ID?????


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Not yet. I have bad eyes and trying to see deer before the leaves fall off the plants is about impossible. Gonna try again this weekend, but I hope my luck turns by the ned of the month.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

to proof that i have the person on the hunter edu card and on my license.:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Not yet. I have bad eyes and trying to see deer before the leaves fall off the plants is about impossible. Gonna try again this weekend, but I hope my luck turns by the ned of the month.


Kegan! Whatcha thinking? If anything... they stick out in the GREEN TIMBER and you can sneak up on them rather well becuz you dont have to worry about dead leaves!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> to proof that i have the person on the hunter edu card and on my license.:wink:


Are you sure?? I've never heard of that before.......


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

i shot my first deer last sunday 20 yards but it was a pretty small one only a yearling but oh well i guess it will taste really good


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

youngarchery said:


> i shot my first deer last sunday 20 yards but it was a pretty small one only a yearling but oh well i guess it will taste really good


Hey...

Your first deer is always a trophy deer! Way to look at the bright side! Now go knock down a monster!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Are you sure?? I've never heard of that before.......


Different states.. different laws!! Its all good! See.. in PA... they have to draw for tags.. In iowa.. we go to the store and buy as many as we want! haha


and im dumb.. didnt realize you were from SW PA! My bad! haha.... (i didnt edit it.. becuz i want people so see what talkin before you know where the person is from does to ya!) haha its all good tho!


----------



## AZ_BOWHNTR (Aug 28, 2006)

My buddy and I had a great hunt. Landed a pair of 4x4 mulies. His was at 30 yds, mine was at 25. Good luck with the id, you gotta get out there to get one!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

got the id


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

deer walked in the yard had my sights on the chest but didnt shoot because i wanted to go to Homegroup. i will have lots on times to shoot deer!


----------



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

first buck on third year a 4x2 whitetail 130lb 2andhalf yearsold on sep 22 then a 105lb doe oct 4 both fiften yards you needs to get out for an id:sad:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

went out tonight and saw one deer. it was to far and only saw it for like a 1/2 secant.:sad: nothing after that i wish i had more that like 1 acre and one hunting setup. guess have to make the best of it. ( used to live on a 64 acre sheep and goat farm).i miss having 6 or 7 possible spots to hunt. good luck and the same for me i could use some! the deer alway come in the yard at the wrong times.confused:


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

*1 doe*

Got a young doe on sept. 29 with a double lung shot at 15 yards useing a compoundHooray.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> went out tonight and saw one deer. it was to far and only saw it for like a 1/2 secant.:sad: nothing after that i wish i had more that like 1 acre and one hunting setup. guess have to make the best of it. ( used to live on a 64 acre sheep and goat farm).i miss having 6 or 7 possible spots to hunt. good luck and the same for me i could use some! the deer alway come in the yard at the wrong times.confused:


man one acre to hunt on wher are the deer at only one acre that would be tough to hunt i hope u get a good one


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Kegan! Whatcha thinking? If anything... they stick out in the GREEN TIMBER and you can sneak up on them rather well becuz you dont have to worry about dead leaves!


I hunt by sillouette(sp?), not color. Besides, all the deer cleared off our lot, so if I wanna get something I'll have to either wait for rut or go somewhere else and try for a buck.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> man one acre to hunt on wher are the deer at only one acre that would be tough to hunt i hope u get a good one


i hunt at the tip of the lot. i can shoot a deer on the neighbors and track it there to but cant hunt over there because they dont want to go to court if i fall out of my stand. i hate courts. there is also a open area that i can shoot across. there is only one good area to hunt. it is on the right side of a creek and the deer cross the creek and to a corn pill that the neighbors have for them. they also cross the creek and go like there going to the corn but to a u turn and come around within my range. lated night thats want they did! 3 doe and the same 2x1 buck i toked about before. they where about 20 yards from me for about 30 minutes. then the buck came 5 yards in front of me and stared at me for about 30 seconds then the left and a doe that i would have shot came in the open and i didnt shoot because it was to dark to make a good well placed shoot. would have to wound a deer. i would have that doe if i was in my climber. am going out tonight. WISH ME LUCK! BECAUSE I NEED A LOT OF IT!!!!!!!! the right deer comes at the wrong time or the wrong deer comes at the right time. havent had a right deer at the right time yet. hope thats tonight!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

for the past two years i have seen a great 8 point during the rut. this is the first time hunting him with a bow. i think he only comes around during the rut. both times i saw him i was rided bike for in the car going to hunt in SC. hope to get him this year!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i hunt at the tip of the lot. i can shoot a deer on the neighbors and track it there to but cant hunt over there because they dont want to go to court if i fall out of my stand. i hate courts. there is also a open area that i can shoot across. there is only one good area to hunt. it is on the right side of a creek and the deer cross the creek and to a corn pill that the neighbors have for them. they also cross the creek and go like there going to the corn but to a u turn and come around within my range. lated night thats want they did! 3 doe and the same 2x1 buck i toked about before. they where about 20 yards from me for about 30 minutes. then the buck came 5 yards in front of me and stared at me for about 30 seconds then the left and a doe that i would have shot came in the open and i didnt shoot because it was to dark to make a good well placed shoot. would have to wound a deer. i would have that doe if i was in my climber. am going out tonight. WISH ME LUCK! BECAUSE I NEED A LOT OF IT!!!!!!!! the right deer comes at the wrong time or the wrong deer comes at the right time. havent had a right deer at the right time yet. hope thats tonight!


o ok i was just wondering cuz my backyard is about an acre and its not that big


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> o ok i was just wondering cuz my backyard is about an acre and its not that big


i know and it sucks. we have four acres but 2 are worthless and the other one is to thick with brush. tonight saw 0 deer and about 10000000000 squirrels!


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

On saturday I actually shot my first ever deer. I shot him at about 20 yards. He only went about 60 before expiring. He was a button buck.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

congrats nice deer


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*Doe*

I shot a big doe last night, she was 24 yards broadside i double lunged her. she ran about 75 yards and piled it up. i was pumped. shot her with slick tricks they are awesome. i was pulling 65# 27" draw. martin bengal maxima 350s heck just read my sig. 


goodluck this season guys/gals

Ty Noe


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

I MISSED!!!!!!!! today i went hunt with my dad ( how doesnt bow hunt) on public land and saw one buck ( 50 yard) and about 5 does (75-15) yards! my dad was on the ground and didn't see any of them. two does came 15 yards but where in such a position that i could not shoot them without falling out of the tree! OOPS DAD MOVED! deer saw dad move a stood there for about 10 min. stomping at him he still didn't now the deer was there! a buck that had passed me earlier was coming back where he came from at full speed. the does saw it and sort of got the pic. they started to move a way giving me a great courting a way shot! then i looked over my shoulder and here comes a Game warden. scares deer. he was after a hunter that was hunting with a gun. ( on mouth before gun season!!!!!!!) about 20 min after warden left 2 or 3 does come from where the buck came from and one stayed. after about 20 min she came in range i didnt shoot hoping it would come closer. well it turned and was going to the right out of range so i shot! misguide range it was about 25 yard a way and i thought it was 30 so i shot about a foot or 2 high. well my first shot at a deer with a bow. o well i guess i will have other chances:sad:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

ross cr331 said:


> On saturday I actually shot my first ever deer. I shot him at about 20 yards. He only went about 60 before expiring. He was a button buck.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> congrats:hello2::set1_applaud: where you shoot it at i dont see a hole any where?


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

you can see the exit hole on that side. It is just behing the rib cage.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

To all the successful youths this season, a hearty CONGRATULATIONS!!! The season is still young, so go get em!! :thumb: :archer:



**Frost Bite** said:


> Are you sure?? I've never heard of that before.......


In MD you must have positive proof of ID in your possession while hunting, along with your license... I don't like to take a wallet while hunting, it's not like I'm gonna need a credit card to bribe the deer to come closer, so... I just scanned my driver's license and stick it in with my hunting license.. that way I'm covered no matter where I'm hunting and what the local laws require... :wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> To all the successful youths this season, a hearty CONGRATULATIONS!!! The season is still young, so go get em!! :thumb: :archer:
> 
> 
> 
> In MD you must have positive proof of ID in your possession while hunting, along with your license... I don't like to take a wallet while hunting, it's not like I'm gonna need a credit card to bribe the deer to come closer, so... I just scanned my driver's license and stick it in with my hunting license.. that way I'm covered no matter where I'm hunting and what the local laws require... :wink:


 agree i hate taking wallet hunting! it can so easily fall out and oops! i only take it hunting when on public land. thats the only time I need it. :wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i missed again!!!!!!! same high about 2 foot. i guess it got knocked by a twig or something. the pin was further down then it needed to be so i moved it back so next one i will get!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i missed again!!!!!!! same high about 2 foot. i guess it got knocked by a twig or something. the pin was further down then it needed to be so i moved it back so next one i will get!


i missed again! 4 start misses! this time it was about 5" low.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Are you sure?? I've never heard of that before.......


THis is true. And if you hunt out west you have to have both.


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

armyboy, it really sounds like u need more practice just kidding

for all of you that have got deer congrates, and to you that have killed your first awsomeness!!. my first with a gun and bow were both button bucks, and i remember the hunt better than any other. I finally took my very first buck last tuesday, it was a basket rack 6, i shot him at 18ish yards, and he only run about 35 40 before expiring..congrates to all again, and armyboy, i do sure hope your luck changes and the next one ends up in the freezer.

Godspeed
Levi


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

bigbird2 said:


> armyboy, it really sounds like u need more practice just kidding
> 
> for all of you that have got deer congrates, and to you that have killed your first awsomeness!!. my first with a gun and bow were both button bucks, and i remember the hunt better than any other. I finally took my very first buck last tuesday, it was a basket rack 6, i shot him at 18ish yards, and he only run about 35 40 before expiring..congrates to all again, and armyboy, i do sure hope your luck changes and the next one ends up in the freezer.
> 
> ...


congrates on the first buck. i remember my first deer hunt. every secont of it! i sher hope my luck changes soon. the freezer is running a little low!:wink:


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

*i got deer*

i got a 4by4 with with my browning bow i shot it at 17 yards and it onl went 10 yards and then dropped


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

montanaarchery said:


> i got a 4by4 with with my browning bow i shot it at 17 yards and it onl went 10 yards and then dropped


sorry i did it on my dads acount


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

montanaarchery said:


> i got a 4by4 with with my browning bow i shot it at 17 yards and it onl went 10 yards and then dropped[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> great buck dude. congrates


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i missed another deer 2 times tonight.ukey: i'm getting closer this time the closest was 4 inches not 6


----------



## juice jr. (Nov 10, 2007)

I have gone twice so far this year. I havent got one yet . Im going again next weekend, hopefully i will get one then.:wink: here is one my dad got last sunday that scored a 160 1/2. His left side is all jacked up.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice deer there!! Tell ur dad congrats!


----------



## diamond87 (Nov 8, 2007)

a little 5pointer


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Great job D87!! :thumb:

Congratulations!! :whoo: :whoo: 

So, tell us the details... :tongue: :wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

diamond87 said:


> a little 5pointer


congrats nice deer


----------

